# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Legs in treacle...

## whitby_jet

I've just been reading some of the dream journals and something occurred to me about one of my recurring dreams....

Several times I have dreamt that I'm climbing stairs, and the climb becomes harder and harder until I'm trying to drag myself up by pulling on the banister or rope or whatever's to the side of me. My legs feel like they are moving through treacle or mud, and become incredibly heavy. It's frustrating and I can spend a whole dream just struggling to the top of the stairs. It always feels important to keep going!

Sometimes there are people around me who are happily walking/running up the stairs, which makes me feel extremely annoyed about it!

Can anyone relate to this??? Does it mean anything? These dreams are usually pretty vivid. Maybe it's just an obstacle kind of dream.

Whitby Jet

----------


## Chaos

I had a weird dream like that recently.  I was being chased by a witch and had to crawl up a path b/c she had machine guns and was firing them over the hedges (yeah, it was a messed up dream:p ).  Anyway, the path I was crawling up had roots popping up all over the place, and I had to hold on to them just to make it to the end of the path.  It wasn't even up a hill or anything.  It was flat on the ground, but it felt like I was trying to scale a mountain w/ weights tied to my feet.  I have no idea what causes weird dreams like that, but I experience that sort of thing a lot.

----------


## Burns

Yes, these types of sensations in dreams is quite common. It's been thoroughly discussed throughout the forum. For me, sometimes when I run it feels like I am running through thigh-deep water. I'm not sure why people have this sensation, but it's pretty common.

----------


## Truffles

> I've just been reading some of the dream journals and something occurred to me about one of my recurring dreams....
> 
> Several times I have dreamt that I'm climbing stairs, and the climb becomes harder and harder until I'm trying to drag myself up by pulling on the banister or rope or whatever's to the side of me. My legs feel like they are moving through treacle or mud, and become incredibly heavy. It's frustrating and I can spend a whole dream just struggling to the top of the stairs. It always feels important to keep going!
> 
> Sometimes there are people around me who are happily walking/running up the stairs, which makes me feel extremely annoyed about it!
> 
> Can anyone relate to this??? Does it mean anything? These dreams are usually pretty vivid. Maybe it's just an obstacle kind of dream.
> 
> Whitby Jet



Do you have a problem with your legs in waking life? Do you have any fears of becoming paralyzed or hurt? That might be it.

----------


## tiddlywink101

Everybody has this sensation when being chased in a dream, it is put there to stop you moving your real legs and possibly hurting yourself- this explanation can be found in the book Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen Laberge

----------


## Truffles

If you have this sensation whilst being chased or running, how do you run or move?

----------


## tiddlywink101

i don't realy understand what your saying here please clarify

----------


## Truffles

> *Everybody has this sensation when being chased in a dream, it is put there to stop you moving your real legs and possibly hurting yourself-* this explanation can be found in the book Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen Laberge



I know what you mean, this is what sleep paralysis is for. But how would you just walk or run? Or does this only happen when you are being chased?

----------


## tiddlywink101

I'm not sure, I guess it only happens when you are running away from something or the sensation could just be part of the nightmare , I personally just feel realy tired and unable to run when being persued so everybody experiences it differently

Good observation by the way

----------


## no_limits

> Several times I have dreamt that I'm climbing stairs, and the climb becomes harder and harder until I'm trying to drag myself up by pulling on the banister or rope or whatever's to the side of me. My legs feel like they are moving through treacle or mud, and become incredibly heavy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitby Jet



yeah its like your tryin to do something but when you try its just plain hard. like this one time i was gettin annoyed at this guy from school and i tried to punch his face in. but my arm felt like it was trying to push through, as you said, treacle. its so ANNOYING and it happens all the time. i try to control it by thinking "punch" but it doesn't work!

----------

